# My favorite style or item to wear right now is...



## user79 (Oct 31, 2008)

List your favorite trend / style / article of clothing / accesory to wear right now!!

Mine is black leggings, sweater dresses just above the knees, and knee-high boots either in black leather or these really cute faux fur and suede leather boots I have, paired with a wide belt around the waist. Sooo comfy and kind of hot too! Looks great with my just over the waist length black wool coat as well. Oh and my deep brown Italian leather handbag I bought in Florence. I wear this to the office even.


What's yours?


----------



## Manda-la (Oct 31, 2008)

Cardigans, cardigans, cardigans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have quite a few and I like that they add a little bit to your outfit and keep you warm without having to wear a hoodie! It's a plus for me since I am ALWAYS cold!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 31, 2008)

I love high waisted pencil skirts, large belts, sweater and shift dresses.
Oh yes.. colourful clothing especially deep purple, jewel tones and charcoal greys.
Yum


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm getting really into heels... my bday is coming up and I'm trying to find "the perfect" heels (aka hot, slightly versatile, I can stand, walk and possibly dance in them for a few hours)... so it seems like all my heels are being paired with pencil skirts for their test drive. Other than I love and try to wear dresses yr round due to the fact that they are a no-brainer outfit almost entirely put together... so I'm moving into sweater dresses or dresses with tights right now.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 2, 2008)

Wool dresses or skirts with opaque black tights and suede knee high boots. If I wear a skirt, I'll wear a cardigan too. I always wear a peacoat on top since it's getting so cold.


----------



## preciouscharm (Nov 2, 2008)

any long sleeved fitted shirts and sweater dresses!! LOVE them!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

Vests! Vests! Vests! 
Fitted Tees!
High Heels, High Heels, High Heels


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 2, 2008)

Gotta agree with Misschevious! Loving black leggings and knee boots right now, but only with a sweater dress or a long enough top to cover my junk in the trunk. exposed BIG booty + leggings= eye rape


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm a hoodie girl and I always will be a hoodie girl.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeans, boots and a cardigan


----------



## couturesista (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm a dress and skirt kinda gal, but lately I've been wearing alot of black denim, and I love my rhinestone XL hoops ala JLO. Oh and my FRYE boots, love'em with my dresses!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been wearing a lot of boots (both ankle and tall boots), sweater dresses, leggings of different colours (black, gray, navy and even fuchsia)....in general I start the layering process in October since it's so freakin cold in Ottawa. This year though I got even more into the whole layering trend....


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 3, 2008)

I just bought a nice greyish-black sweater dress and a nice purple belt to go with it (not as wide as I wanted but anyway!) that I plan to wear with my black knee high boots. Can't wait to try them out! 

I also bought a really nice brown skirt and a really cute beige-brownish sweater (with really wide but short sleeves) that I'll def wear with my brown leather boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those are the looks I like to wear at the moment. I'm also eyeing a pair of beautiful beige suede leather boots I saw recently at Minelli


----------



## chirufus (Nov 3, 2008)

Leggings and boots and a long sweater, very confi and also kindy chic


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_List your favorite trend / style / article of clothing / accesory to wear right now!!

Mine is black leggings, sweater dresses just above the knees, and knee-high boots either in black leather or these really cute faux fur and suede leather boots I have, paired with a wide belt around the waist. Sooo comfy and kind of hot too! Looks great with my just over the waist length black wool coat as well. Oh and my deep brown Italian leather handbag I bought in Florence. I wear this to the office even.


What's yours?_

 
lol I just bought 4 pair of boots last week ..and liek 3 sweater dresses ..and some leggins on ebay lol ... 

also gonna add skirts with leggins and boots ..and any kind of sweater or top ... ohh and wrap dresses ..all paired with boots..

thats about it hehe


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm in love with my Chucks!  I have three pairs, one is light pink, one is hot pink, and I have another pair with a skull design on them.  I love them!  
I also adore everything argyle this season!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 3, 2008)

Right now I am loving to wear silk wrap skirts in bright crazy bold patterns, Silk 3/4 dresses with black 3/4 leggings or my ripped skinny flares, and my gladiator sandals. I also have this new belt that I got at some Japanese store that is shiny black pvc with 3 thin buckles at the front and a wide elastic back. I wear it so often but it just goes with everything.

Summer is just around the corner here yay!!!! >_<


----------



## Korms (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm really enjoying bold coloured tights at the moment.  Normally I'll wear a high waited skirt and some flat pumps with them.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 3, 2008)

sweater dresses with a belt and some pumps
cardigans/long sweaters to the knees [perhaps i'd throw in the belt as well] with leggings and some boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 agreed


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am knee boots with anything...Leggings, capris, skirts, dresses ....


----------



## Rennah (Nov 3, 2008)

My favorite things to wear anytime: jeans, black shirt, black sneaks, black hoodie.

I really love dresses but I only wear them to church. I'd never wear a dress to school or work!

& I love any blouse or dress that ties around the waist! (like this or this)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Manda-la* 

 
_Cardigans, cardigans, cardigans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have quite a few and I like that they add a little bit to your outfit and keep you warm without having to wear a hoodie! It's a plus for me since I am ALWAYS cold!_

 
very very yes!

and peacoats

and bright patterns/colours mixed with an otherwise monotone outfit


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Nov 4, 2008)

Right now I wear anything Serena Van Der Woodsen wears! I swear every teusday morning I am out shopping because I get so inspired by the show.  I bought a leather motorcycle jacket like she wore 2 episodes ago and im wearing it with sequiny mini dresses and tall boots.  Other things I love right now are skinny and trouser jeans, pencil skirts, animal print (will never get tired of this!) grey, purple and pink, any kind of leather scrunchy boots, leggings and sweater dresses (sorta getting bored of this now...) vests, plain fitted tees and plaid mini skirts.  Oh and I wear tights with everything!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm a hoodie girl and I always will be a hoodie girl._

 

What she said!!

But I love a pair of dark washed jeans, my black boots and a very comfy sweater.


----------

